# The super-sensitive Canon sensor



## Viggo (Sep 12, 2013)

This is cool 

http://www.cameraegg.org/canons-high-sensitivity-full-frame-cmos-sensor-succeeds-in-capturing-nighttime-video-of-fireflies/#more-9813


----------



## axtstern (Sep 12, 2013)

Makes me marvel at the technical progress but also sad as again the train seems always to roll towards video and never to stills with Canon these days


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 12, 2013)

I think this sort of technology will also find its way to stills. If they can just somehow improve the resolution...


----------



## RGF (Sep 12, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> I think this sort of technology will also find its way to stills. If they can just somehow improve the resolution...



Even if the sensor does not make it, perhaps the noise-free electronics will


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2013)

Before someone asks when it will appear in a DSLR, here is their current plan. its a video sensor BTW.

It is likely why Canon has recently announced a move into the video surveillance field, but it will be pricey. Military and law enforcement use are the most likely first adopters, people who will pay $100K + a copy.
In addition to astronomical and natural observation, Canon is looking into applying this CMOS sensor to medical research purposes as well as surveillance and crime-prevention equipment.


----------

